# Eliminator Bushings for CA finishing



## LeeR (Mar 27, 2011)

I just started my first CA finish, and ordered the Eliminator Delrin bushings from Johnnycnc. I have not finised the blank yet -- a spalted pecan blank that is like turning balsa wood!  But I have applied numerous coats of CA, and no sticking yet.

I am mandrel turning pens, so I was concerend about the CA sticking to the steel bushings. These are great! Here is a link, if you have not seen them.

http://penturnersproducts.com/index...id=136&zenid=f545dd070798eef14507f3509241a926


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the only time I ever use a mandrel!






I have 2 sets. When the first set gets encrusted with CA (and it will), while it's sitting in Acetone, the 2nd set gets used!


----------



## LeeR (Mar 28, 2011)

Good idea -- having a 2nd set.  I do the same treatment with the tiny add-on tips for CA bottles.  I pull them off after using and throw in a small jar of acetone.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 29, 2011)

You can also order Delrin rod from Johnnie and make your own bushings. 
And, you can clean those bushigs without soaking them, just put them on the lathe and touch them with a skew in scraper fashion and the "crust" will pop off.


----------



## Garry Hirsch (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the only time I ever use a mandrel!
Mack I'm confused, how do you turn down the blank to the correct size ie 7mm for a slimline pen with these bushings when they are cone shaped and is that a metal bushing i see next to the delrin one in the middle between the blanks? What's it for? Sorry for being so ignorant but I'm brand new to turning


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 31, 2011)

Garry Hirsch said:


> This is the only time I ever use a mandrel!
> Mack I'm confused, how do you turn down the blank to the correct size ie 7mm for a slimline pen with these bushings when they are cone shaped and
> 
> 
> ...


----------

